# PLEASE HELP! Lost skyrim saves!



## Daxagram (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi i just started playing Skyrim recently and i have about 40+ hours already. then i got a message saying i need to mange my storage so i deleted a bunch of old games and stuff i will never play/use again then i got to my documents and i thought to myself that i never use this so there cant be anything i need here i deleted everything in my documents folder then when i got on to play some Skyrim i didn't have any of my saves and i all ready emptied out my bin i tried a restore point but it didn't bring any of my document stuff back! please if anyone can i help i will be for ever in your debt! i am sorry for my poor grammar but i am in need of urgent help! :sad:


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

Try Right-clicking on "Documents", then go to "Properties". Select the "Previous Versions" tab and see if your computer has a previous backup saved of the Documents folder. If so, restore this backup. Wish you the best!


----------

